
GitHub: switch-lan-party Make you and your friends play games like in a LAN - catkitcourt
https://github.com/spacemeowx2/switch-lan-play
======
catkitcourt
Especially if you have a old (or modern) game, only supporting multiplayer
over LAN. This tool can help your game console connected over WAN.

~~~
oonis
What modern games are played via lan? Feel like I haven’t seen any in the past
few years.

~~~
catkitcourt
like jailbreaked nintendo switch?

